# powerhead positioning



## gropzilla (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello,

I just got an aquaclear 20 powerhead with a quickfilter for my 30 gallon tank. I know a lot of others in this forum use these (i got it on all of your advice ) and I was wondering how people have positioned them. I have the crazy idea of turning mine upside down and aiming it at the glass. I held it in this position briefly and it definitely provides the best gentle flow while not disturbing any plants or creating ripples at the water surface. Does this seem like a terrible idea? With the quick filter on, the only way to aim the output at the glass and not disturb the surface is to turn the powerhead upside down. Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd be worried about it coming loose and the cord having so much slack that it could end up creating a mud puddle. I had that happen in my 125 last week. I had run the cord inside the tank, so I could put the powerhead in the front corner without having the cord coming out the front. When the suction cup lost its grip, the powerhead fell down and landed pointing at the substrate, dug a nice little hole and made the tank into a mud puddle. Nothing that a partial water change and the prefilter won't fix, but something to avoid if possible.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

I have the same setup in my 30 gal. My powerhead is in the back left corner facing the front and it points down and toward the middle. I have very little to no surface movement, though that could be b/c of all the floating plants.... Even when I do have water movement though, I don't mind b/c it keeps the biofilm to a minimum.

-ricardo


----------



## gropzilla (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the advice both of you!

Ben


----------



## Alfie (Jul 3, 2004)

I use a length of clear tubing from Home Depot with holes drilled in for a homemade spraybar. I have a very gentle water flow.


----------

